# Biohazard 6



## 8-bit (Mar 24, 2010)

I'd like to know if Steve or Billy or Sherry are alive.

Is it going to be like the old, pre-rendered games? Or will it be remade from scratch?

Will there be any remnants of Wesker's experiments?

Will there be a brand new foe?

How's it going to go down!?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 24, 2010)

*Cough* Wrong forum?


Also, Steve Burnside is dead. DEAD I TELL YOU.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 24, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> *Cough* Wrong forum?
> 
> 
> Also, Steve Burnside is dead. DEAD I TELL YOU.




SHIT!!! Mods, please move.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 24, 2010)

8-bit said:


> SHIT!!! Mods, please move.


DEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD!


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 24, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> DEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD!



Uh I don't care about the character Steve. Just his mutated from. (Steve monster is hawt :3c)


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 24, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Uh I don't care about the character Steve. Just his mutated from. (Steve monster is hawt :3c)


He was interesting. Although, I only fought him in Darkside Chronicles. Code Veronica is difficult to me. ;~;


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 24, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> He was interesting. Although, I only fought him in Darkside Chronicles. Code Veronica is difficult to me. ;~;



Me too. loved it. Good game. how far in RE:CV?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 24, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Me too. loved it. Good game. how far in RE:CV?


Not very far, actually. I just fail at life. Plus, I prefer the gameplay of RE: 4/5 much better. *Hisses at auto-aiming shit*


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 24, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Not very far, actually. I just fail at life. Plus, I prefer the gameplay of RE: 4/5 much better. *Hisses at auto-aiming shit*





Got as far as the tyrant

Ok bk on trak

What about the plot? how will it go?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 24, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Got as far as the tyrant
> 
> Ok bk on trak
> 
> What about the plot? how will it go?


I'm hoping RE:6 revolves around Leon, personally. *Has a permanent stiffy for him*


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 24, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I'm hoping RE:6 revolves around Leon, personally. *Has a permanent stiffy for him*


 
Leon's not bad, but Chris was way hotter.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 24, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Leon's not bad, but Chris was way hotter.


Sorry, but too much muscle is kind of a turn off for me. :/


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 24, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I'm hoping RE:6 revolves around Leon, personally. *Has a permanent stiffy for him*



I has a stiffy for the monsters. *ashame*



Ahkmill said:


> Sorry, but too much muscle is kind of a turn off for me. :/




LOL he puched a boulder XD

I hated how the rumor was that SHERRY was girl in tube then they brought JILL back to life but killed SPENCER.

What about Billy? He's kinda a bit of both Leon and chris


----------



## Attaman (Mar 24, 2010)

I want a protagonist who isn't a steroid beast.  We are due for another female protagonist, anyways.

RE0:  F & M
RE1:  F & M
RE2:  F & M
RE3:  F (& M at one point)
RE:CV F & M
RE4:  M (& F, at one point)
RE5:  F & M
RE:UC  Assorted, mostly either M or M & F, though, with very little straight-up F
RE: DC  See above, though with MM now

I know this doesn't exactly show a clear need for a female-protagonist game, but it'd help.  Plus, Rebecca's probably the only character they could still show as somewhat young.  That or a developing Sherry.

Wesker's death was a bit forced, and personally I can't be sure they're going to continue the series.  They killed the main recurring villain, Umbrella's dead as dead can be, the Plagas schtick has been dealt with (and done in two numerical games in a row, mind), and so on.  The only real "masterminds" left are Ada's corporation and whatever Nicholai's off doing, and the later doesn't really have much resources to its disposal. 

Seriously, killing Wesker off was a poor choice when it comes to advancing the plot.  He _was_ the biggest driving force around.  Now whatever they spit out is going to have to work on its own, and even Resident Evil's 2 / 3 / CV could fall back on Umbrella eventually.  What are they going to do now?  Umbrella's gone, Wesker's gone, all they have is Ada's corp and that place is such a shadowy mess that they could probably have Ryu Hyubasa show up at some point and no one would be surprised.

My guess is that, for the next few RE games, we're going to be treated to prequels and side storylines.  Probably going to be something for Barry, possibly a prequel to the whole thing (Pre-RE0 even) with something like "The first outbreak" or something as its tagline.  My only hope is that it doesn't brutally rape any characters (in terms of canon), nor does it turn anyone else into a hulking superhuman roid beast (No, seriously, Chris is a superhuman being:  He can _punch_ giant boulders around.  We have higher-end strength feats for Chris than Wesker).


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh, how about we mention the epic fail, RE: Outbreak and its sequel?


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 24, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I want a protagonist who isn't a steroid beast.  We are due for another female protagonist, anyways.
> 
> RE0:  F & M
> RE1:  F & M
> ...




I thought Nicolai died.


REzero WAS the first outbreak.

Well, Sherry WAS forced by US gov to be studied. Maybe she got some training too?

I hope they put in some bad voice acting on purpose. I miss that.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 24, 2010)

I can't believe how bad they ruined Wesker at the end of the game. And how stupid Chris was.

I honestly have no clue where they could go with the series.


----------



## Bianca (Mar 25, 2010)

Well sadly Lost in Memories has opened up the path for as many Wesker-Clones as they see fit.


----------



## Barak (Mar 25, 2010)

I want Rebecca and Billy.....or Barry.... PLEASE !!!


----------



## Attaman (Mar 25, 2010)

Nicholai was confirmed via "Resident Evil Archives" (Biohazard Archives Japanese) to have survived the game, thus he has the canonical ending he escaped in.  It also works with how he can be explained in Resident Evil: Outbreak 1 & 2.



Jashwa said:


> I can't believe how bad they ruined Wesker at the end of the game.


RE0:  Scientist Xanatos, background
RE1:  Smart dick who "Just as planned" most of the Mansion Incident (With the exception of the computer lockdown and Lisa's tenacity)
RE2:  Behind the scenes operator
RE3:  N/A
RE:CV:  Hates Chris, but knows when to run too.  Leads non-infected troops.
RE4:  Behind the scenes operator
RE5:  CHRIIIIIIIS!  *Injects himself with a virus simply to kill him*


----------



## Adrianfolf (Mar 25, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Sorry, but too much muscle is kind of a turn off for me. :/


 I agree too much muscle is a turn off to me as well and Leon is super fucking hot *gains stiffy thinking about him*


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> RE5:  CHRIIIIIIIS!


The worst part is that he could've killed Chris like 7 times throughout the game himself. The guy fucking dodges bullets but just decides to give Chris a slightly hard slap to the face a couple of times?


I hate it when the antagonist is almost all powerful but still loses.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 25, 2010)

Needs more HUNK.


----------



## Teco (Mar 25, 2010)

I want to see Ada's corp fuck up something hardcore, having anyone involved with RE thats still alive band together for kickass 4 person co-op or something.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 25, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Needs more HUNK.


*snaps neck*


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> *snaps neck*



He snaps more necks than Steven Seagal.


----------



## kiro02 (Mar 25, 2010)

actually i was told 6 is going to restart the series. new town new characters and the like. Because as much of an re fan as i am. you have to admit, just how many times can raccon city be nuked off the map before it's just gone.







also *SPOILERS* marcus, wesker, birkins, alexia, alexander, and excellia are all dead now anyway. someone else would have to pick up and fill their shoes and doing so in the town that started it wouldnt be all that smart. so my guess is they wrapped up the "stars" resident evil series. which makes me sad cause i liked steve burnside and rebecca


----------



## Mentova (Mar 25, 2010)

_*CHRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*_ 
*dies in a volcano*


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 25, 2010)

kiro02 said:


> actually i was told 6 is going to restart the series. new town new characters and the like. Because as much of an re fan as i am. you have to admit, just how many times can raccon city be nuked off the map before it's just gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This just in, Sheva will be the main antagonist in RE6, angry for the fact she didn't get to star in any of the DLC. :V


----------



## Teco (Mar 25, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> This just in, Sheva will be the main antagonist in RE6, angry for the fact she didn't get to star in any of the DLC. :V



Rumours. The real story is this.




*Leon: PILLZ HERE. 

CHRIS: SMOKER!

SHEVA: GOT SOME WEAPONS HERE

JILL: AAAHHHUUUGHHH GURGLE GURGLE, DYING VIA SMOKER
*
Yeah, you know it would rock.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 26, 2010)

I should've known better than to ask FAF. -__-'


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 26, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I should've known better than to ask FAF. -__-'



Hey now, we're just having some fun. :3

However, as an RE fan I'm super excited for anything they bring to the table, as after RE5's DLC, I'm starving.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 26, 2010)

I've also heard the rumor that it's a complete restart.  While it wouldn't exactly surprise me (Name one familiar face you see, in-game, who you can interact with, during Resident Evil 2), it would be a bit odd to see _no_ new faces.  

Hey, people. What do you think the odds are it'll be like Dino Crisis 3? :mrgreen:


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I can't believe how bad they ruined Wesker at the end of the game. And how stupid Chris was.
> 
> I honestly have no clue where they could go with the series.


I kinda agree with this. Chris shouldn't be buff, and he also shouldn't have that damn speech impediment where his tongue needs to leave his mouth whenever he talks.

And yeah, I also have no clue where the series is gonna go. Unless Ada turns into the main baddie or something like that.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 26, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I kinda agree with this. Chris shouldn't be buff,


  Being buff isn't bad, it's how stupidly fast he became such. In 2003, he looked like this.  In 2006, he looked like this.

I dare anyone to contest that, between hopping around the world on multiple anti-BOW missions, Chris used steroids.  



Ahkmill said:


> And yeah, I also have no clue where the series is gonna go. Unless Ada turns into the main baddie or something like that.


  We lost everyone from the Umbrella chain of command who had at least some authority, all that's left from them is rogue scientists.  Wesker's corp lost both its leader, Excella, one whole branch of its income, and - depending on how well they hid their affiliations with Tricell - possibly the whole of its public face in a manner similar to Umbrella.  The Plagas cult from Resident Evil 4 is disposed of.  Krauser is dead.  If Ada's not in the next game, then odds are her company isn't either (She's only been in games that have involved said company).

To my knowledge, this leaves - if my memory isn't off - only one organization left, and that'd be who Wesker worked with in Code Veronica.  There's still the option of it being like the Drug Lord in Darkside Chronicles, but I'm really starting to have my suspension of disbelief tested that a virus that _can infect almost anything living and is possibly airborne_ can be contained as well as it has been contained.  Seriously, RE-Earth - for all the BOW's running around - is fucking lucky that even just a single hive of T-Virus Wasps didn't make it away from Raccoon City.


----------



## kiro02 (Mar 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Being buff isn't bad, it's how stupidly fast he became such. In 2003, he looked like this.  In 2006, he looked like this.
> 
> I dare anyone to contest that, between hopping around the world on multiple anti-BOW missions, Chris used steroids.
> 
> ...



clare and steve  destroyed the outpost from veronica, it was run by alexander or whatever and his "sister" alexia ashford.  what i'd LOVE is re outbreak file #3 that'd be so sweet.  I have to agree with crispy while i found the dlcs fun they where short as hell. but mercenary's reunion was cool rebbeca as stupid as her moves look. can kick alot of butt.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 28, 2010)

kiro02 said:


> clare and steve  destroyed the outpost from veronica, it was run by alexander or whatever and his "sister" alexia ashford.


Yes, but Wesker wasn't working with them.  He actually is the one who destroyed their Rockfort Island outpost, and I think he might be related to the Self Destruct sequence in Antarctica (or that one might actually be Claire and Chris, Steve was - unless I'm mistaken - dead by this point).


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Yes, but Wesker wasn't working with them.  He actually is the one who destroyed their Rockfort Island outpost, and I think he might be related to the Self Destruct sequence in Antarctica (or that one might actually be Claire and Chris, Steve was - unless I'm mistaken - dead by this point).



It was Chris. You have him enter the self destruct code "Veronica" then fight Alexia right after.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 28, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> It was Chris. You have him enter the self destruct code "Veronica" then fight Alexia right after.


I think after playing through the original Darkside Chronicles mission that the Veronica Virus is gonna be key to the next game if there is one. With all we know, they may bond the T-Virus, G-Virus, Veronica Virus, Las Plagas, and Uroboros into a big clusterfuck called the YOU'REFUCKED-Virus.


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

I never officially beat RE5 but I've beaten RE4 at least 5 times...


----------



## Attaman (Mar 28, 2010)

Veronica Virus is at once more and less stable.  It also disobeys pretty much everything we know about science as it can cause walls of fire and can be controlled through strength of will.

Something to consider is that, in the numbered games (plus Code Veronica), each has had a new virus introduced.  RE0 is the only exception to that.

RE0 and RE1 were the typical T-Virus.
RE2 had G-Virus.
RE3 was Nemesis / T-Virus combination.
RE:CV was T-Veronica Virus.
RE4 was Plagas.
RE5 was Ouroboros. 

It's not unlikely Capcom will introduce yet another BOW.  Which means Resident Evil-Earth sucks.  Some planets are chock full of fantasy creatures.  Some are filled with mythical resources.  Resident Evil-Earth, it's full of more biohazards than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## Molotov (Mar 29, 2010)

Let's see...I'm trying to remember the timeline, location-wise, as to where everyone was at in the RE series...

There was the Marcus Mansion, then there was the...what the hell was it called, the Arklay (I think that was the name of one the mountains in Raccoon City) Mountain Mansion? Eh, I'll just refer to it as "the Mansion Incident from RE 1".

Then there was straight to the heart of Raccoon City, followed by...Rockfort Island, then to Europe and now at Africa. If the guys at Capcom are going to or in production of the new Resident Evil, I'm interested as to see WHERE the next outbreak would take. (Oh yeah, I would include the ship from Dead Aim, except I haven't played it...and to hell with Survivor.)

Characters...hmm...was surprised they brought Rebecca in the Mercenaries Renuion, I thought they would bring Claire in the mix; then there was Code Veronica, so yeah, dang. If Billy and Rebecca are to be in the next one, or to at least make a cameo, that would be sweet for me. HUNK and Tofu should have their own campaigns instead of being, SUPERIOR UNSUNG BADASSES in mini-games...and damn, I almost forgot about Barry, heh! I love his Handcannon; beautiful work of art there.

Enemies: first there were the zombies (yay, zombies), then the Ganado and then the Manjini. Huh, funny how they went from slow, undead creatures to intelligent hosts to parasites in their bodies. But hey, if the Melee option is still there, I'd gladly keep quiet and keep on mega-jabbing them square in their noses, heh. It would be a trip if another Tyrant was in production, as if the one from RE1, Mr. X and Nemesis were scary enough.

TL;DR -- I want to see old characters (i.e. Billy, Barry, HUNK, Tofu, Rebecca) in new game, if they're going to make it. Story-wise and enemy-wise, I'll just pray they don't suck, especially the bosses.

And now, correcting the OP's terminology: Biohazard 6 is Resident Evil 5 here. You want to say Biohazard 7 because that will be Resident Evil 6 in the USA.

That is all =P


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 29, 2010)

Molotov said:


> Then there was straight to the heart of Raccoon City, followed by...Rockfort Island, then to Europe and now at Africa. If the guys at Capcom are going to or in production of the new Resident Evil, I'm interested as to see WHERE the next outbreak would take. (Oh yeah, I would include the ship from Dead Aim, except I haven't played it...and to hell with Survivor.)



MEXICO! ARRIBA!


----------



## Willow (Mar 29, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> MEXICO! ARRIBA!


Antarctica


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 29, 2010)

Did any of the games/spinoffs involve Chris and Jill's adventure in Russia and the BOW TALOS?


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 29, 2010)

Molotov said:


> .
> 
> And now, correcting the OP's terminology: Biohazard 6 is Resident Evil 5 here. You want to say Biohazard 7 because that will be Resident Evil 6 in the USA.
> 
> That is all =P


 
Huh?



lupinealchemist said:


> Did any of the games/spinoffs involve Chris and Jill's adventure in Russia and the BOW TALOS?


 
Yeah. Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles


----------



## Molotov (Mar 29, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Huh?



Well, I could be wrong. It was late for me when I wrote that post, XD


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 31, 2010)

Also I'm confused. If RE orig takes place at night a few hours after Bravo copter crashed, the why in REzero did it end in the moring? How did Rebecca get through all that shit in like 15 mintues?


----------



## Bianca (Mar 31, 2010)

Molotov said:


> You want to say Biohazard 7 because that will be Resident Evil 6 in the USA.


No. You're definitely wrong. Resident Evil 5 = Biohazard 5.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 31, 2010)

Resident Evil 0 was a day before Resident Evil 1.  The morning in RE0 is the morning before the team in RE1 heads out.  Rebecca, Kenneth, Richard, and Enrico are the only survivors I can think of for certain who reached the Arklay Mansion.  Kenneth is killed shortly after Bravo Team arrives, Richard was poisoned by Yawn in the most recent RE game a short while later from now-unknown causes, and Enrico was killed by Wesker when he was about to blab to Chris / Jill about the situation within the mansion.  Rebecca was the only survivor, we technically have no canon confirmation Billy Coen survived to escape the woods.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 31, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Resident Evil 0 was a day before Resident Evil 1. The morning in RE0 is the morning before the team in RE1 heads out. Rebecca, Kenneth, Richard, and Enrico are the only survivors I can think of for certain who reached the Arklay Mansion. Kenneth is killed shortly after Bravo Team arrives, Richard was poisoned by Yawn in the most recent RE game a short while later from now-unknown causes, and Enrico was killed by Wesker when he was about to blab to Chris / Jill about the situation within the mansion. Rebecca was the only survivor, we technically have no canon confirmation Billy Coen survived to escape the woods.


 

Thanks.

And I think he did.

That Bill Coen is a pretty cool guy, eh kills monsters and doesnt afraid of execution


----------



## Attaman (Mar 31, 2010)

8-bit said:


> And I think he did.


  It's all guesswork, really. I mean, on one hand, all those Zombie Dogs were still alive.  That's bad news for Billy.  On the other, one would assume they hadn't been prowling too far out from the Mansion if the STARS team could run inside without being caught.  Plus, it would be somewhat of a bummer if he wound up and bit it off-screen.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Apr 1, 2010)

I Love the Resident Evil games but I think killing of Wesker was Basically Capcom's way of ending the series. And even if new games were made I would imagine they would be spinoffs since there is little room for new plot material.


----------

